# Power from your car battery



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

A few years ago when the power was out, a neighbor got power from his car battery. How do you hook that up? 
I have jumper cables, and an inverter. Then what???
Please keep the explanation simple...for my simple mind. Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> A few years ago when the power was out, a neighbor got power from his car battery. How do you hook that up?
> I have jumper cables, and an inverter. Then what???
> Please keep the explanation simple...for my simple mind. Thanks.


Small inverters can be plugged into cigarette lighter type outlets.
Larger ones do better when clamped directly to the battery's poles.
They usually require that the vehicle be kept running during use unless it's just for a very short period.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Can I use the battery cables (usually used for jumping one car to another) to clamp onto the car battery, and the other end of the battery cables onto the inverter? 

The inverter has knobs which when removed, seem to require maybe a wire with an end that is circular and fits over the post. Do I clamp the other end of the cable to those posts? (being careful to get the positive and negative hooked up correctly). 

If that is right so far, can I plug an extension cord into the inverter to get power to my refrig, freezer, etc.

thanks for the reply, BFF


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Small inverters can be plugged into cigarette lighter type outlets.
> Larger ones do better when clamped directly to the battery's poles.
> They usually require that the vehicle be kept running during use unless it's just for a very short period.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Muleskinner, my question was about hooking it up to the car battery. This inverter has no cigarette lighter thing to connect it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

How big a inverter is it ?
A Refrigerator or freezer is a pretty big load for a temporary type inverter.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you sure there isn't a 110V plug in the vehicle? My truck has one. My computer doesn't like it much.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

For any kind of a bigger load you want the wiring from the battery to the inverter to be as short as possible and as thick of cables as possible. 
you want very solid connections


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> The inverter has knobs which when removed, seem to require maybe a wire with an end that is circular and fits over the post. Do I clamp the other end of the cable to those posts? (being careful to get the positive and negative hooked up correctly).


I'd make a set of wires with connectors to fit the posts and put clamps on the other end but in an emergency you could just use the jumper cables. 

Put something like "FC" or "RC" on one end:









And these on the other:







If you go somewhere like Autozone, or a good hardware store, and tell them what you're trying to do they can get you set up with the parts and the proper size wire.

Tell them the specs on the inverter to determine the proper wire size.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

two inverters...one is 400 watts, the other is 1500 watts. would not use it continuously, just sporadically to keep things cold/frozen...and would only use it on one appliance at a time. 
I bought them originally to go with a 100 watt solar kit from Harbor Freight.
Thanks for the help so far...looking for any other information that anyone can give me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You might want to check the starting voltage on that fridge. 
Again it seems like a big load.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> the other is 1500 watts


That's more than enough to run the refrigerator.
Have the inverter connected to the vehicle with the engine running when you plug it in.

If it gets past the first few seconds without tripping a breaker it should handle the load.
Keep the inverter where it has plenty of air circulation to avoid overheating.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If I were you I'd save up some money and keep an eye out for a good deal on a small Honda generator. You can get a 2000i inverter model that will run both your appliances for 10-12 hours on one gallon of gas, which will be more efficient than using your vehicle.
https://www.generatormag.com/honda-eu2000i-inverter-generator-review/


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

“Before shopping for an inverter, you need to know the power draw of your refrigerator in watts. This information is found on the manufacturer nameplate, expressed as amps or watts. If the plate gives the watts, you are home free. If amps are given, convert amps to watts by multiplying the amps times the voltage. For instance, if your typical 16 cu. ft. fridge draws 6 amps, you multiply 6 by 120 volts to get 600 watts. That is your running wattage. A fridge motor also needs a jolt of about three times its running wattage to start up, but this surge is needed for only a fraction of a second. To run this refrigerator, you will need an inverter that can handle 600 watts for long periods and a surge of 1,800 watts for a split second.

*Inverter Ratings*
The manufacturer’s label on most inverters gives two capacity values. The “continuous wattage” is the AC power output the inverter can supply 24/7 for as long as the DC input lasts. The “peak surge wattage” is the AC power output the inverter can supply for a split second. A typical inverter offered at discount stores or home centers provides 1,500 watts continuous AC power and 3,000 watts of surge power. This unit should run a typical 16 cu. ft. refrigerator with no problem.”


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

anniew said:


> Muleskinner, my question was about hooking it up to the car battery. This inverter has no cigarette lighter thing to connect it.


My inverter has two bolts or lugs, one for hot one for ground. Cut a pair of battery cables and attach them to the lugs, then clamp other ind to the battery. I have one set up like this. I use it to run power tools when I am out fixing fence. I used it once to run a small air compressor, to blow out a clogged water line at a remote windmill.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

The 1500 watt inverter has a surge of 3000, so good to go. 
Next question: if I cut the battery cables, how do I attach them to the lugs? 
And then, do I just have ONE spare cable which isn't good to jump a car!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> Next question: if I cut the battery cables, how do I attach them to the lugs?


You won't be able to easily connect standard battery cables to the inverter, and it's really not necessary.

Something like this is what I'd use:








You can make your own from a set of jumper cables if the connection on the inverter are large enough. Check with the inverter maker to see what gauge wire they recommend.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You can find ends that you clamp on bare wire .
Both the loop end that goes on your inverter and the clamp on that goes on your battery. 
In my pick up truck those two items and 2 ,
18 inch pieces of wire work perfectly. 
Any good old-fashioned hardware stores or even do that for you if you purchase the ends there. 
You may find it cheaper to cut the necessary pieces from your jumper cables and have an even cramped on them you can cut both pieces from one of the wires on your battery cables and that way your single battery cable can still be used
Again it’s best to keep the wires as short as possible perhaps you can find a convenient location under the hood of your vehicle to place the inverter.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If I were you I'd save up some money and keep an eye out for a good deal on a small Honda generator. You can get a 2000i inverter model that will run both your appliances for 10-12 hours on one gallon of gas, which will be more efficient than using your vehicle.
> https://www.generatormag.com/honda-eu2000i-inverter-generator-review/
> View attachment 83270


Looked more like 8hour on gallon gas at quarter load.

Never messed with this style generator. If you were going to use it regularly, then probably worth getting genuine Honda. They make good equipment. 

But for more occasional use, might want to look at one of the numerous brand Chinese versions, some less than quarter the price. Some of them get pretty good reviews. Can tell you the Chinese stuff wont last as well as similar genuine Honda, but sometimes for light use, cheaper is worth shorter life.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Looked more like 8hour on gallon gas at quarter load. *Never messed with this style generator*.


You're talking about stuff you read on the internet.
I'm talking about my actual documented use running a large upright freezer, a large refrigerator/freezer, TV, computer and a couple of lamps pretty much non-stop for up to 5 days. 



HermitJohn said:


> *cheaper* *is worth shorter life*.


Mine has nearly paid for itself in the amount of food saved during several hurricanes.

I don't want some cheap Chinese junk crapping out on me during an emergency just so I can say I saved a few dollars.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't want some cheap Chinese junk crapping out on me during an emergency just so I can say I saved a few dollars.


Less see, do I believe Honda or do I believe somebody bragging on the internet.... Also when you own a $2000 small generator, imagine it could be a problem with it growing legs. I learned long ago not to own best cause somebody else will covet it. Nobody steals Chinese knockoff stuff or homemade stuff, they cant resell it for anything.

Depends how long your electric is off and how often, whether economic to try to limp along with generators. $2000 spent on generator plus gas should buy quite bit food. Or few solar panels and batteries.

Feb 2009, I experienced the mother of all ice storms. My electric was down ALL of that February. Storm took down most of electric lines in some very inaccessible steep places. It was winter and I kept stuff cool for a week with collected ice though started eating choicest stuff just in case. But warmer days and I ate what I could and tossed rest when it became obvious electric wasnt coming back for some time. Had neighbor that ran cheapo generator 24/7 whole month. I swear thats a tough way to live. I think his wife had medical problems so maybe had to run some medical apparatus, but that had to have cost beaucoup bucks, not to mention the annoyance factor. It was a noisy beast. Heck I am half mile away and it annoyed heck out of me every time I went outside. No idea how he heated, one family in neighborhood had to go live in a motel cause they had heat pump.

By way not long after that, I got one of those little 800 watt Harbor Freight generators. It will go about four hour on gallon. They claim 5hr, but unless you are running super minimal load dont think that is happening. It had couple broken legs so got it for $35. Otherwise new. Pristine new in store with all its legs, they are on sale regularly for $100. From my experiences if you dont mind occasional tinkering and dont leave it set long time with gas in tank..., its worth $100 they ask for it. Its Chinese so of course as always quality is luck of the draw. Was trivial to weld up a light weight steel tube cradle for it, as legs were part of aluminum casting and I am not set up to weld aluminum. Hiring it welded would made it more expensive than buying an intact one, what with minimum charges and all. Knockoff of some Yamaha generator from 70s/80s that cost beaucoup bucks back then. Cool engineering back then but Yamaha price was only for wealthy camper with more money than sense. Super reliable though I am not very intimidated by mechanical stuff, long as it doesnt have bunch circuit board controllers that cant be easily or cheaply replaced.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Less see, *do I believe* Honda or do I believe somebody bragging on the internet


Do I believe you or my own first hand experience?



HermitJohn said:


> Also when you own a *$2000* small generator, imagine it could be a problem with it growing legs.


You're only 100% off on your price estimate. It's no easier to steal than the $500 copy.



HermitJohn said:


> By way not long after that, I got one of those little 800 watt Harbor Freight generators. It will go about *four hour on gallon*.


So even if it lasts forever, you will end up spending more overall and it only generates 25% of the power. I now have mine set up to run off remote fuel tanks, so I can run it several days at a time non-stop without having to do anything at all.

Carry on Mr Scrooge.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

One time I jump started my larger truck with my little Toyota, leaving both connected as I stared the larger vehicle. Shortly after the Toyota alternator was fried. Have to wonder if putting a large load on your car battery this way might do the same.

Since that time, I now use the second car to charge the dead battery, disconnect, and then start. And if possible, I don’t use a jump at all but use a charger. And always charge fully with a charger after the jump.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I bought a dual fuel generator for less than 400$. It runs more quiet than using gasoline, not sure why that is but it is quiet. I can have it tied into my propane tank so that I don't have to worry about switching out tanks. One 20 pound tank will last 12 hours without a load. 

I can fire that puppy up, plug in my freezer and fridge, run it for 20 mins and be good to go for the rest of the day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MichaelZ said:


> One time I jump started my larger truck with my little Toyota, leaving both connected as I stared the larger vehicle. Shortly after the Toyota alternator was fried. Have to wonder if putting a large load on your car battery this way might do the same.
> 
> Since that time, I now use the second car to charge the dead battery, disconnect, and then start. And if possible, I don’t use a jump at all but use a charger. And always charge fully with a charger after the jump.


Often times when the second vehicle starts ,it starts with a surge which creates higher voltage in the line pulsing backwards into the already running vehicle and that sometimes fries a couple of diode’s in there.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, I believe that is what happened! Alternator went out a few days later.


----------

